
The Linux Edge (1999) - eatonphil
http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/opensources/book/linus.html
======
chmaynard
Thanks to O'Reilly for publishing this interesting chapter written in 1999 by
Linus Torvalds. Near the end, Torvalds wrote:

> ... I don't envision major updates to the kernel. A successful software
> project should mature at some point, and then the pace of changes slows
> down. There aren't a lot of major new innovations in store for the kernel.

Any Linux kernel developers care to comment on the accuracy of this
prediction?

